# Michael R. Lindeburg electrical review book review



## canyiah (Jan 21, 2014)

I am debating buying the Michael Lindeburg afternoon electrical book but looking at the amazon reviews its basically useless. Has anyone used the review book and taken the exam if so how useful was the book?


----------



## Kaitlin_Lu (Feb 7, 2014)

canyiah said:


> I am debating buying the Michael Lindeburg afternoon electrical book but looking at the amazon reviews its basically useless. Has anyone used the review book and taken the exam if so how useful was the book?




I am on the same page as you are. Same question here.


----------



## canyiah (Feb 10, 2014)

Forget the Michael Electrical review books from the reviews at Best they are only good for very basic electrical morning problems. I heard Schaums books are good Im going to buy a couple of them for my review in conjunction with my school of pe notes.

www.amazon.com/Schaums-Outline-Feedback-Control-Systems/dp/0071635122/ref=pd_sim_b_43

the rest of the books should be under the related books links it looks like Digital Signals, Electromagnetics, Electric machines, and Electric circuits will be useful with the Controls book


----------

